# Ideal height of router table?



## SteveEl

Here's a basic one:

What height do you like best for a router table surface? Why?

Thanks for input
Steve El


----------



## Rick Mathison

You will see alot at 36". It is counter top height and a good general working height. You can also build them the same height as your table saw so that it can be utilized as an outfeed or infeed table.

Rick


----------



## SteveEl

Thanks Rick,

I should have mentioned that I'm making a table that I won't use for any other purpose. Since it will be dedicated, it can be whatever height I want. Is 36" going to be comfy for a 6-ft guy doing most router table tasks? (Certainly, I could just do a bunch and find out, but thought I'd ask)


----------



## rrich

My router table height is about 2" below my navel. With push pads I can get good downward pressure with full control. 

DUNNO

Seems to work for me.


----------



## johnnyb

I will be building a router table also in the near future and it'll be about 34-36 inches tall. I have a small workbench that is 35 inches tall and it is very comfortable for me (I'm 5-7).

JB


----------



## H. A. S.

It varies. If I'm cutting smaller pieces, I'll have the table higher. Larger pieces, lower.

Experiment on temporary heights till it feels good.:yes:


----------



## cabinetman

You can find a comfortable height with just experimenting. But I find if the height is low enough to exert pressure, it may be too low for extended working times. It doesn't take long for your back to react. 

For short durations, bending over may not be an issue, but some procedures could take hours. When doing testing, think about having to profile/machine long lengths, where you will be having to take many steps and hand over changes to run pieces through. 












 









.


----------



## TomC

I don't know if this will help but Wood Magazine just answered a question concerning the best workbench height. They say the standard is 34". Also, they say a top 1 or 2" less allows for more leverage when using hand tools. As a rule of thumb they say make your workbench height the distance from the floor to your first thumb knuckle, with your arms hanging relaxed at your side. I believe this should get you close to a height for your router table.
Tom


----------



## timmybgood

I have this table









mounted on this rolling chest









so that puts the working surface at about 49" which does seem high when you think about it. but i'm 6'1" and i've found that my router is probably the most comfortable tool to use for long lengths of time. when working for long periods on my other surfaces (work bench 30" table saw 33") i can feel that my upper back and neck/shoulders start to get sore from bending over so much. also you should not need to put excessive amounts of down-pressure on your workpiece when routing.


----------



## BWSmith

Same as TS's,which is the same as shapers,which is the same as egde sanders.Kinda lazy that way.


A 6-8"pc of steel angle mounted vert. on each corner with nut welded on outside crnr and you have the abilty to turn adj bolt down,allowing for lineup and stability when needed.A few holes,countersunk....and some screws mounts them.Not the "final answer" but on any liteweight equip,its quick painless.If wheels or heavier equip is on menu,you'll have to run a perimeter frame connecting these verts.Best of luck,BW


----------



## SteveEl

Thank you everyone for great input!

I guess I'll go ahead and build the "legs" part of the Shopnotes folding design after all.... much easier clamping at any height than the top alone, and I guess I do like it up higher for some tasks.


Bonus points to H.A.S. for this excellent dating advice!



H. A. S. said:


> Experiment on temporary heights till it feels good.


----------



## dodgeboy77

I built my router table stand so the table top is the same height as my workbench and table saw: 36". That's a comfortable work height for me (I'm 5'9"), plus I can move the router table up against the workbench or saw to use them as auxiliary tables.

Incidentally, I made the router table mobile by putting four locking swivel casters under it. That didn't work out as well as I planned because even when locked, the casters let the table move a bit. I have to re-engineer that feature.

This thread got me thinking about machine work heights. I got a nice Shop Fox 14" band saw last year and I knew it had a high table. I just checked and it's 45". It's a good height, though, because it lets me easily see the cut line.

Bill


----------



## BWSmith

dodgeboy,yes the bandsaws seem to rise above their neighbors in a majestic sort of way.Just sayin

Steve,our router table is a Maple lam.,cutout from a sink with Aluminum insert...yadayada.But it does have a full-on cabmet under it.Reason for post is that if you're gonna run a cab under,think about const in a way that you can fill the bttm 4" or so with concrete(sakrete,U-mix).........and as always you need to paint or stain the thing.Its so much more professional looking.Best of luck,BW


----------

